
Developping a Flask Web App with a PostreSQL Database - mubaris
https://www.theodo.fr/blog/2017/03/developping-a-flask-web-app-with-a-postresql-database-making-all-the-possible-errors/
======
gigatexal
Python 2.7 in 2017?

